

Creating reminders was never easy before - harinder

With KickBorn(www.kickborn.com) creating reminders is very easy . Simply say "I have a laundry at 8 pm" or "I have to submit paper at 11 tomorrow" or "I will soccer match on friday"  and many more... check out www.kickborn.com and provide your feedback.
======
ColinWright
From the footer:

    
    
        This is a tech preview of the application and
        soon a released version will be made public.
    

So it doesn't work yet? It isn't live yet? You're just harvesting emails? This
is a wish list?

------
harinder
KickBorn is a startup and i am trying to reach out to the people and then
simply work on feedback.

